# GOT MY 4 1" CARIBAS TODAY!!!



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Just wanted to let yall know I got my 4 1" wild caribas today. I was excited as hell so I left school early to get home by the time they got here. All four of them look healthy only one of them has half a missing tail fin. They are very skittish right now and I've just been sitting at the tank staring and sh*t...lol. I'ma be taking some pics with my girls digi so i'll try and find out how to post them up a lil later. Any of yall feel free to give me tips on how to raise these babies and how to get them to eat.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

where u get them?


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

SA


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Shark aquarium. Give them salad shrimp and lean beef. Beef heart smells baaaaaaaaaaaad. Oh and feed them 2 times a day for a while till they stop eating it


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats JR, welcome to the exciting world of Cariba owners!


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Thanks man I'm looking forward to raising these and watching them grow


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck with your new fish. Post some pics if you get a chance.

~Dj


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Nice, good luck with em. Pics would be nice


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

I've never posted up a pic before so i'ma give it a shot...It's not a great pic either it's been kinda hard to get a good one because they're still real skittish but here it is.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool, Pygo's at this size are cool. In a little, they will be down right killers. Now that my pirayas are 2-3 inchers. They are killing machines food instantly gets hit hard as soon as it starts floating down they freak. You'll injoy them at this size. Good luck


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Here's a couple more...


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

...


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

here's my tank


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

good luck with your fish, i know you'll enjoy them! and nice looking tank!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats on your new p/u!!!







You'kk most def see the difference in owning a Cariba than any other Pygo. These guys are greedy mofos and can eat, eat , eat!!! Shrimp, bllodworms and beefheart are good for growing Ps and feeders for excercise or treats.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Thanks for the support fellas I had another question though...what if I want to feed my p's a feeder what should I do since I don't have a tank to quarantine them in? I don't want to risk my p's gettin all sick and sh*t you know.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

JReezelle said:


> I don't have a tank to quarantine them in? I don't want to risk my p's gettin all sick and sh*t you know.


 A Q tank is the only way to ensure that feeders will not transfer un wanted desease/parasites to your valuable fish.

~Dj


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice purchase ,enjoy
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JReezelle said:


> Thanks for the support fellas I had another question though...what if I want to feed my p's a feeder what should I do since I don't have a tank to quarantine them in? I don't want to risk my p's gettin all sick and sh*t you know.


 Dont even stress off getting feeders and quarentining them for a long while. Your boys are still babies. Start them off on freeze dried shrimp and bloodworms. Maybe in a week or so, then try to get a small tank to quarentine and feed baby feeders. Trust most, feeding feeders arent always the best thing to feed yer Ps..


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

good luck and congrats


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Dont even stress off getting feeders and quarentining them for a long while. Your boys are still babies. Start them off on freeze dried shrimp and bloodworms. Maybe in a week or so, then try to get a small tank to quarentine and feed baby feeders. Trust most, feeding feeders arent always the best thing to feed yer Ps..


 Good lookin out dog I'll take your advice, but when I do get me a small tank for the feeders how exactly do I quarantine them? Do I just fill up the Q tank with water and throw them in, cycle the Q tank water, get a filter for it? I have no clue to tell their free of diseases you feel me. Holler.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

if u want to go cheap petland sells a 10 gal starter kit with a filter and gravel for only $12 .
keep the feeders in there for a week or two. and if any die within then those are usaully sick
(just my suggestion through exp.)


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JReezelle said:


> when I do get me a small tank for the feeders how exactly do I quarantine them? Do I just fill up the Q tank with water and throw them in, cycle the Q tank water, get a filter for it? I have no clue to tell their free of diseases you feel me. Holler.


 Simple discription: Quarentining usually means to separte from others to treat, just in case bacteria or other forms of disease that arent noticable spread to healthy ones. Also putting them in an established tank and waiting a day or even weeks to see if any mysterious death occur.

Thats why its not really adviced to feed feeders. Disease and bacteria can be within/inside the fish or infected from another that you wouldnt notice until it takes affect in your Ps. Plus you wouldn't honestly look through each and every one feeder when selecting at a LFS just to see if they look unhealthy.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Another question how long do baby caribas be fighting for? The biggest one be chasing the other ones around all day. He already chomped up their tail fins will it get any worse at this age? He attacks them when they try to chill in his spot he claimed under the driftwood and occasionally he'll just come out to punk them. Is this normal? I take it it is due to their territorial behavior I just want to be sure.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It is normal. It may stop at some point, or it may not. But yes, it is normal.

~Dj


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah.. its all part of their natural instincts to show dominance towards each other in order to show who has clout within the group. You know.. top dog


----------

